# Are you allowed to hunt fox squirrels in Georgia?



## GT-40 GUY

Have seen many more this year while deer hunting.

gt40


----------



## fredw

Yup.


----------



## state159

There are a few WMA's  that prohibit hunting fox squirrels, otherwise fox squirrels are fair game.


----------



## donald-f

Most of all hunters only kill them if they plan to have it mounted.


----------



## rwh

state159 said:


> There are a few WMA's  that prohibit hunting fox squirrels, otherwise fox squirrels are fair game.



the sand hill fall line wma's and i think two of the chattahoochee fall line wma's prohibit it.  plenty of people shoot them up if you follow the squirrel dog pages on Facebook.


----------



## j_seph

donald-f said:


> Most of all hunters only kill them if they plan to have it mounted.


Are they no good to eat


----------



## Nicodemus

They taste just like a cat squirrel. We have a pile of em around here and at the cabin. I know longer hunt them, haven`t killed one in close to 40 years.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Nicodemus said:


> They taste just like a cat squirrel.



I don't reckon I'm familiar with that critter.  Is that a South Georgia term for something else?


----------



## Nicodemus

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I don't reckon I'm familiar with that critter.  Is that a South Georgia term for something else?





Southern name for gray squirrel.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Nicodemus said:


> Southern name for gray squirrel.



I've lived and hunted here for going on 40 years and I don't remember ever hearing them referred to as cat squirrels, just plain squirrels.  I guess since we don't have fox squirrels up here in the mountains, there was no need to distinguish gray squirrels as anything but "squirrels."


----------



## Nicodemus

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've lived and hunted here for going on 40 years and I don't remember ever hearing them referred to as cat squirrels, just plain squirrels.  I guess since we don't have fox squirrels up here in the mountains, there was no need to distinguish gray squirrels as anything but "squirrels."




We have local names for various critters and trees down here in the flatwoods. As us old timers die off the younger generations tend to use the proper names more than we did. Not many still know what a "longstraw yellow pine tree" is.  Or an "elum".


----------



## SASS249

I grew up along the Gulf Coast in Alabama and we called them cat squirrels also.  Like Nick we had a lot of local names for things.  How many of you know what a poule d'eau is?


----------



## Nicodemus

SASS249 said:


> I grew up along the Gulf Coast in Alabama and we called them cat squirrels also.  Like Nick we had a lot of local names for things.  How many of you know what a poule d'eau is?





They were a "blue Pete".


----------



## SASS249

Right as usual Nick


----------



## Ruger#3

Interesting, on up the Appalachain trail fox squirrels are big red critters. Usually about twice the size of a mountain grey squirrel.


----------



## king killer delete

cat is gray, fox is red to black


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Do you you south GA boys have boomers down that way?


----------



## king killer delete

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Do you you south GA boys have boomers down that way?



boomer???? cats/grays are all we have for the most part


----------



## Nicodemus

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Do you you south GA boys have boomers down that way?




If you mean red squirrels, no. Closest chipmunks to me is up around Plains and Preston. About 30 miles north of where I live.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Boomers.  American Red Squirrel


----------



## king killer delete

Oh chipmunks. Do not have any around here and I have not seen one since I left Mississippi many years ago. I never saw any when i live around Augusta and I lived there for 12 years. I do hunt squirrels every chance I get. This happens after duck season and deer season are closed.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Boomers and chipmunks are different critters.


----------



## king killer delete

I would see a few red squirrels around Augusta but here on the coast it is cat squirrel town.


----------



## king killer delete

Never heard a squirrel called a boomer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

My GSP loves to chase and dig for chipmunks.  I've had to light her up a few times.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

king killer delete said:


> Never heard a squirrel called a boomer.



Only places I ever see them have lots of evergreens like Spruce, Hemlock and such.


----------



## king killer delete

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Boomers and chipmunks are different critters.



you got any dillas up in north Georgia. If not I can send you some


----------



## king killer delete

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Only places I ever see them have lots of evergreens like Spruce, Hemlock and such.


the evergreens we got are loblolly


----------



## king killer delete

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> My GSP loves to chase and dig for chipmunks.  I've had to light her up a few times.



the only thing i got for a dog to dig is a mole.


----------



## Nicodemus

king killer delete said:


> the evergreens we got are loblolly




Over here we also have longleaf, shortleaf, slash, pond, and some spruce pine. Along with red cedar.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

king killer delete said:


> you got any dillas up in north Georgia. If not I can send you some



I haven't personally seen a live one here yet, but rumor has it some have been spotted.


----------



## Nicodemus

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I haven't personally seen a live one here yet, but rumor has it some have been spotted.




For a good many years dillers had gotten thick around here, but over the last 3 or 4 years I`m not seeing near as many. I`m not finding any hulls and bones in the woods either.


----------



## king killer delete

Nicodemus said:


> For a good many years dillers had gotten thick around here, but over the last 3 or 4 years I`m not seeing near as many. I`m not finding any hulls and bones in the woods either.


Thats because they have gone east. I get one or two in my yard about this time every year.


----------



## king killer delete

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I haven't personally seen a live one here yet, but rumor has it some have been spotted.


I can send you one so you can see a live if you want


----------



## king killer delete

*cat squireel*

this is what we have down here in south east Georgia.


----------



## Roger T

We got dillas all over NW Ga all the way to the TN line, johns mtn wma is loaded with them big red fox tree rats.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Killer, boomer is our local name for red squirrels. They live mostly at higher elevations, and like NGS said, are usually found in woods with more evergreens. They are about half the size of a gray squirrel and about twice the size of a chipmunk, and are fast as lightning.


----------



## bulldawgborn

SASS249 said:


> I grew up along the Gulf Coast in Alabama and we called them cat squirrels also.  Like Nick we had a lot of local names for things.  How many of you know what a poule d'eau is?



Learn something new everyday.   I would have guessed pole cat.  Google set me straight.


----------



## Bucky T

Nicodemus said:


> They taste just like a cat squirrel. We have a pile of em around here and at the cabin. I know longer hunt them, haven`t killed one in close to 40 years.



Yep.  Just a bigger bite of meat.  lol

I've only killed 2.  Saw a solid black one next to my truck when I walked out of the woods on my last deer hunt at the club on the 10th.  He was inky black too.  Beautiful creature.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

Nicodemus said:


> We have local names for various critters and trees down here in the flatwoods. As us old timers die off the younger generations tend to use the proper names more than we did. Not many still know what a "longstraw yellow pine tree" is.  Or an "elum".



Longstraw; I'm thinking longleaf pine?


----------



## NCHillbilly

They still call elms "ellums" in central NC and Sc, too, Nic.


----------



## ripplerider

They call them "ellums" in the Banks/ Franklin co. area of Ga. too. Can anyone P.M. me a good wma for fox squirrels, preferably in North or Northwest Ga.? I'd like to plan a trip to target them next fall. I've only seen a couple in my life. Most of those were in Madison co. and I can't hunt that land anymore. Does Johns Mtn. wma have enough to be a weekend destination? I'd like to check out that part of Ga. anyway. My nephew used to hunt it, killed a nice 8-pt. there and one of his group killed a really big 8, but I understand it's pretty crowded nowadays.


----------



## Poo Bear

Fox squirrels are very large, beautiful and extremely vulnerable species. They are slow and stupid...which is why you don't see many. I personally would not kill one unless I intended to mount it. They could easily be driven to endangerment or worse.

If I am meat hunting I would kill grey squirrels even though foxes are much larger. AND another idea is to squirrel hunt for greys and trophy hunt for a really special fox squirrel to mount. The cool thing about foxes are they have various color patterns as opposed to greys that all look the same


----------



## hoohoorjoo

Morgan and Greene counties have multi-colored fox squirrels packed in as thick as a 3 yr. old cut-over lol! I couldn't hardly take a step without kicking one on the land I used to hunt in a little area called Godfrey.


----------



## owl

As I was told fox squirrels were hunted hard during the depression and became hard to find, I don't  think you could hunt them for a good while after that. Now its not that hard to spot some while hunting.


----------



## Anvil Head

NCHillbilly said:


> Killer, boomer is our local name for red squirrels. They live mostly at higher elevations, and like NGS said, are usually found in woods with more evergreens. They are about half the size of a gray squirrel and about twice the size of a chipmunk, and are fast as lightning.



They like to get way up in a tree and throw stuff at you while you're turkey hunting. Used to see a lot of them in Hanging Dog back when my big hemlocks were still alive. Pesky little buggars.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Now these are birds names. Do ya'll know them? Yellowhammer, Rain Crow, snow birds.


----------



## NCHillbilly

dm/wolfskin said:


> Now these are birds names. Do ya'll know them? Yellowhammer, Rain Crow, snow birds.



Yep, same things we call them up here. Flicker, cuckoo, and junco.


----------



## Jake Allen

king killer delete said:


> cat is gray, fox is red to black



I see quite a few Fox Squirrel in a Silver/Black Phase too.


----------



## wvdawg

NCHillbilly said:


> Killer, boomer is our local name for red squirrels. They live mostly at higher elevations, and like NGS said, are usually found in woods with more evergreens. They are about half the size of a gray squirrel and about twice the size of a chipmunk, and are fast as lightning.



Growing up in West Virginia, I remember the old folks calling them "fairy diddles".


----------

